# JSF Project findet Klasse nicht



## minos5000 (12. Nov 2009)

Hi,

ich habe unter Eclipse ein "Dynamic Web Project" erstellt dass ein paar JSF Seiten enthält und auch externe JARs einbindet. Das Problem ist nur, wenn ich das Projekt deploye und die Seite aufrufe erhalte ich eine Fehler wie:


```
Error 500: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com.test.data.TestData
```

Ich habe mir aber das .war-Archiv angesehen und das entsprechende jar IST darin enthalten und ich habe die Bibliothek auf die gleiche Weise hinzugefügt wie schon zig mal zuvor unter Eclipse und hatte noch nie Probleme.

Gerade sitze ich nicht an meinem gewohnten Eclipse sondern arbeite an einem fremde Arbeitsplatz, aber das sollte ja eigentlich keine derartigen Probleme verursachen.

Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie ich den Fehler loswerden könnte?

Vielen Dank!
Simon


----------



## minos5000 (12. Nov 2009)

Problem ist inzwischen gelöst, aber mit dem Ergebnis bin ich nicht glücklich.

Der Application Server unter dem ich arbeite unterstützt externen Bibliotheken in Web Projekten nur, wenn diese mit Compliance Level 1.4 kompiliert wurden :-(


----------



## maki (12. Nov 2009)

SAP NetWeaver?
Dann wirst du wohl auf Java 5+ Features verzichten müssen.


----------



## minos5000 (12. Nov 2009)

Nicht ganz, Websphere Process Server.

Aber bei dem Web-Projekt selber wird Java 5 akzeptiert.


----------

